# Early Season Numbers



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

I was just wondering how many birds are in the flocks you are seeing? Or how many the roosts and fields are holding? I'm up at UND for my first year and not familiar with the area as far as roosts or land available to hunt. So I'm going to head back to Bismarck for opening of bow on Friday and scout the weekend for the opener on Monday. The Missouri has quite a bit more geese this year than I have seen in the past 2 years. Most are in flocks of 15-20 grouping up on sandbars to about 60-70. I dont like hunting the sandbars a whole lot and the fields around the river just dont hold the numbers. I saw a field with about 50 by Medina and 10 flying by themselves just east of Valley City. Is this what most are seeing? Will drive anywhere between GF and Bismarck, just trying to make the most of every hunt since there will be less than last year with all this school stuff. Have to go study, Good luck to all.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well my buddy's are seeing flocks into the 250+, and my younger brother has a field with 400+, he took a pic and it looks stacked!!! Man I cant wait until MON morning!!


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks Goosebuster, just wanted to know if I should stay with those flocks or keep looking. Guess I have to keep looking. Have fun!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Just put on ALOT of miles you should be able to find aleast a feed of 150 birds easily.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

We like to have a field with triple digits when scouting. We found a field last year with 800+ birds in it the first week of the season last year. Although you don't really need a field that stacked to get your limit obviously, depending on how many people are in your party. I've had some pretty outstanding hunts within a few miles of GF in fields with 50 birds or fewer. I'm at UND too so if you want to shoot me a PM with any questions feel free too.

Oh yeah, 250 is the most I've seen so far.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm not impressed with the Canada numbers, at least in the areas I'm scouting. :eyeroll: I don't know who the buddies are GB3 with all the 250+ fields....I'm scouting the same areas and not seeing it.

Only one field thus far pushing 150, a few around 100. I know Matt's area is probably looking A LOT better than ours, as that area is wet and ours is bone dry.

Leaving for scouting again right now in a new area....wish me luck.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Check that...we got lucky tonight. We stumbled upon a 250 bird feed with another 100 a 1/4 mile away in a barley field. We got permission for the field and pretty much every adjoining barley field if they shift so we're in good shape for the opener.

Doug came down the area and stumbled upon another 250 feed 10 miles away.

The wait is on....


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I wish you guys would stop sounding so excited about the early hunting......I've promised that I'd spend more time at the lake this Fall with my wife but now it's getting harder to live with that decision. If you shoot too many........


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hustad come on man give Decoyer and Jed and I a break, we dont BS about bird numbers!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Hustad come on man give Decoyer and Jed and I a break, we dont BS about bird numbers!!


I'm not on anyone's case...just don't want to give the impression that there's birds everywhere like in years past. I'm only seeing about 1/4 of the numbers we saw 2 years ago. Talked to 2 landowners last night that said they shot honkers all spring/summer long, that would explain why the birds are hanging out in such shady, hard to scout areas.

My :2cents:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats the same thing in our area, birds of on the most F'ed up roads you can imagine. One area is 2 miles down a dusty field road. But yeah there arent near as many birds as last year.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Well I think GB3 exaggerated a little bit. Most feeds are smaller, haven't seen a 250 bird feed. Biggest was maybe 200 birds. Other than that most are 25-100 or so. Very scattered this year in the area that I have been scouting, they didn't stack up like usual.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Have you guys found more than a handfull of spots?I have noticed the same thing as the other guys have,scattered roosts here and there with no major concentrations.I usually hunt by myself so 100 birds is plenty to hunt.I have also noticed that some of the more traditional roosting ponds have very few geese.Put on the miles and you will find more than enough spots.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

I've been noticing that myself here in south central MN. No major concentration like last fall this time. Not even scattered small bunches. Where did they all go? I thought the populations were up.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well we got a 300 bird feed, thanks to Decoyer and GanderGrinder, lets grind'em BOYS!!


----------



## SNIPPIMP (Aug 31, 2003)

Not that I am hunting in the great white north anymore. But here in MD I have noted much smaller flocks and family sets than last year. Ours down here right now tend to be about 45 - 65 Birds.


----------



## sniper88 (Apr 19, 2003)

hey everyone how's it goin? I live am 15 and i live in Grand Forks and i love to hunt and fish.Me and my friend were talking about going goose hunting on sunday just go out to a field near kelly's slough and see if we see any and i was just wondering if anyone has seen any near grand forks or if there are very many around yet? When does the migration hit full swing? Could some1 please tell me if they thought it would be worth it to go this weekend?
Thanks
Matt


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

what are the numbers of canadian's in the Cando are?


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

the cando area is better for ducks than resident geese, it gets snows and lessers though during migration. Matt- I am from GF to and have hunted kellys. its ok, but alot of pressure. if ya know what your doing its not hard to compete as most of the guys dont know what they are doing or have ugly decoys.


----------



## Rio (May 30, 2002)

hmmm Wi Rapids huh?


----------

